# Will the Unusual Winter warmth cause a shortage of Fall Applied Nitrogen?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Has your fall applied Anhydrous turned to Nitrates? Maybe....maybe not.

Regards, Mike

Nitrogen Recommendations following the Warm Winter


----------

